# Japanese Tree Lilac - Syringa reticulata - Any good for bees?



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a big one in the backyard and the bees never touch it, it smells great when flowering though which it is doing right now. John


----------



## Autonomy Acres (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks, just curious


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

I have two nice ones in the bee yard and the bees never touch them, it is kind of disappointing since they are such profuse bloomers.


----------

